# Gore Tex Socks And Non-Issued Combat Boots



## Verge1993 (3 Jul 2013)

Question 1:

Are you allowed to wear gore tex socks during BMQ or are you only allowed to wear issued socks? 

Question 2: 

When is the earliest you can wear non-issued Combat Boots. I bought a pair of Rocky S2Vs and never got the chance to wear them when I was in the Reserve. I know you can not wear non-issued during BMQ because its all about uniformity. Can you wear them during SQ and other courses?

P.s. Yes I used the search button and was reading a few topics but no they never answered these questions for me, yes I also read the 6 topics that where at the front page involving Combat Boots.

EDIT: Did not search anyting about Gore Tex socks. Just though I would throw that in the topic since I made one.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> P.s. Yes I used the search button .................
> 
> EDIT: Did not search anyting about Gore Tex socks. Just though I would throw that in the topic since I made one.



 :

Did your mother have any children that lived?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2013)

Your Staff will tell you what you can wear on BMQ.

Your Sergeants Major will tell you if and when you can wear aftermarket boots.

Don't count on either going your way.


----------



## Verge1993 (3 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Did your mother have any children that lived?




I expected to see you soon! Hi George, Hows your day? Now lets try and stay on topic here.


----------



## slayer/raptor (3 Jul 2013)

I highly doubt they will check what kinds of socks you have on your feet, just make sure you keep the sandflaps on your combat pants so that your socks don't show.


----------



## Verge1993 (3 Jul 2013)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> I highly doubt they will check what kinds of socks you have on your feet, just make sure you keep the sandflaps on your combat pants so that your socks don't show.




I only just realized that the sandflaps can go over your socks therefor they would not be able to see what you are wearing anyway. I'm an idiot..  :

EDIT: And now I just repeated what you said.. without even realizing..


----------



## Franko (3 Jul 2013)

Verge1993 said:
			
		

> I only just realized that the sandflaps can go over your socks therefor they would not be able to see what you are wearing anyway. I'm an idiot..  :
> 
> EDIT: And now I just repeated what you said.. without even realizing..



You got your answer. LOCKED

The Army.ca Staff


----------

